# كورس هيدروليك الخاص بشركة Festo العملاقة



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

​*برنامج عمل محاكاة لاي دائرة نيوماتيك او هيدروليك









اقدم لكم برنامج Fluid simulation
لعمل محاكاة او simulation
لتصميم دائرة نيوماتيك او هيدروليك من تصميمك و يساعدك في توضيح عمل الدائرة
كما يحتوي البرنامج علي مكتبة كاملة تحتوي علي اي من انظمة النتيوماتيك و الهيدروليك لكل انواع ال(valves - cylinders..............etc.)

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم






Download File


البرنامج من انتاج شركة FESTO المتخصصة في هذا المجال و المشهورة​*​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الموضوع القيم بس ممكن ترفعه على رابط اخر​


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

inchalah


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

the link is good welcome


----------



## ibrahim1hj (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جاري التحميل ,


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## mohamed_hassan (25 ديسمبر 2011)

يريت ترفع هذا الملف الشيق علي رابط اخر شكرا


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

the link is good click in here to download


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## hashem taha (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا و جاري التحميل *


----------



## prezbo (27 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .. ممكن ترفعه على رابط اخر لان هذا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

its good click in here to download


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## MachineDoctor (29 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا أعرف أن برنامج
festo fluidism 
لدوائر النيوماتيك فقط , 
لكنك ذكرت أنه للهيدروليك أيضا ... 
سأقول بتحميله .... عسى


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## MachineDoctor (30 ديسمبر 2011)

prezbo قال:


> ​*برنامج عمل محاكاة لاي دائرة نيوماتيك او هيدروليك
> 
> 
> اقدم لكم برنامج fluid simulation
> ...





*البرنامج لدوائر النيوماتيك فقط*


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

ok


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## eng/gladiator (2 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

هل تعرف عناوين هذه الشركات المختصة بالمعدات الثقيلة فى مصر يا بشمهندس؟


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

no sorry


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## a_m_e_abo-saleh (12 يناير 2012)

like prezbo,thanks


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (21 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## hedayasalah (21 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## mmee (21 يناير 2012)

نحن هنا


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (22 يناير 2012)

thank u


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (29 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## prezbo (31 يناير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (3 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## prezbo (4 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (6 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## prezbo (7 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------

